# BPEL --> Java



## Guntpat1981 (19. August 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Möglichkeit, aus der Geschäftsprozesssprache BPEL, die ja bekanntlich aus XML besteht, Java-Code zu erzeugen (durch einen Parser). Nun ist mir der Ziel-Quellcode bekannt, aber ich möchte wissen, wie ich die Quelldatei in BPEL am besten erstelle. 

Folgendes Beispiel möchte ich Euch zeigen: 


```
SipFactoryProvider fp = (SipFactoryProvider) myEnv.lookup("...");

ContactHeader contactHeader = null;
ToHeader toHeader = null;
//assignment
contactHeader = fp.getHeaderFactory().createContactHeader(fp.getAddressFactory().createAddress("sip" + localAddress + "...");
```
Das erscheint jetzt etwas kompliziert, aber eigentlich handelt es sich hierbei nur um eine Zuweisung, die bei BPEL mittels dem <Assign>-Element ausgedrückt werden kann. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich nicht weiss, wie genau eine solche Zuweisung durch das Tool JDeveloper durchgeführt werden könnte. Habt Ihr eine Idee? 

Grüße, 
Guntpat


----------

